# Do you sand a level 5?



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

Friday I have to bang out a bathroom ceiling, a whopping 3 sheets. I dont want to have to make a 2nd trip to sand. Generally I bed with durabond 90. First coat is easy sand 45. 2nd coat is thinned mean green. 
If I keep my first coat of easy sand under control is it possible to skim the ceiling for the 2nd coat and not have to sand?


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

JAH said:


> Friday I have to bang out a bathroom ceiling, a whopping 3 sheets. I dont want to have to make a 2nd trip to sand. Generally I bed with durabond 90. First coat is easy sand 45. 2nd coat is thinned mean green.
> If I keep my first coat of easy sand under control is it possible to skim the ceiling for the 2nd coat and not have to sand?


I'm counting 4 levels .


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I really don't agree with the hot mud done In one trip deals .

Go back a few days after and take a good look and you'll see why.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

What you’re describing is far from a level 5 finish. Here’s a link to a blog post that I have my customers read when we’re trying to spec a finish level. Towards the end of the post are the definitions.

http://www.lifeofanarchitect.com/khouse-modern-drywall-progress/


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> What you’re describing is far from a level 5 finish. Here’s a link to a blog post that I have my customers read when we’re trying to spec a finish level. Towards the end of the post are the definitions.
> 
> http://www.lifeofanarchitect.com/khouse-modern-drywall-progress/


That finish work was far from impressive . That home now has been repainted after fixing all 50.000 screw pops.


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

This project is polishing a turd for filler work between big jobs. I can sling mud but I'm no pro. They will get a nice looking ceiling but its hard to justify a 2 nd trip. 
In hindsight my question should of been, How to finish with out sanding? 
This would be my first attempt. Its not how I roll, thats why Im asking.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

I didn’t say the execution was good. I just have my customers read the post so they understand the amount of work that goes into (and what they should expect from) a true Level 5 finish. 

I also like to see their reaction when tell them what it will cost :whistling The last project we did was all Venetian Plaster. Now all I can think about is how cheap a Level 5 finish is :laughing:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

JAH said:


> Friday I have to bang out a bathroom ceiling, a whopping 3 sheets. I dont want to have to make a 2nd trip to sand. Generally I bed with durabond 90. First coat is easy sand 45. 2nd coat is thinned mean green.
> If I keep my first coat of easy sand under control is it possible to skim the ceiling for the 2nd coat and not have to sand?


No. 

When I do not want to sand I will skim with very thin mud and very tight. Almost like you are putting it on to wipe it completely off. It makes it sooooooooooo smooth. Make sure you have your indirect lighting or else you will miss something. 

As it dries you can continue to smooth it out with a little water and knife it. I still say you will need a little bit of sanding. 

One tip that works great is to skim to your furthest point first, not last. Then tape and coat like normal. By the time you put the last coat on, the thin skim you put on first will be dry at the edges so you can sand where the patch meets the old.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

JAH said:


> This project is polishing a turd for filler work between big jobs. I can sling mud but I'm no pro. They will get a nice looking ceiling but its hard to justify a 2 nd trip.
> In hindsight my question should of been, How to finish with out sanding?
> This would be my first attempt. Its not how I roll, thats why Im asking.


after it's finished off . Just thin down some L/W mud and roll it on with a 9'' roller and wipe it down tight. or by hand. Throw a fan on it and within 30 minutes you can buff sand any edges if needed . 


I wouldn't use the L/W for anything other than topping tho.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

One day yes..........Thin,thin,thin and another tight thin coat. But not a level five.

A lot of my one day jobs get at least four coats, and I always tell the customer I may have to come back to sand if necessary.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

blacktop said:


> I really don't agree with the hot mud done In one trip deals .
> 
> Go back a few days after and take a good look and you'll see why.


Because it expands as it dries?


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

EricBrancard said:


> Because it expands as it dries?


Yes and no.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

EricBrancard said:


> Because it expands as it dries?


Cure time is what most overlook on those one day patch jobs.


Wet over wet will never end well. Hot -Mud is a fast setting mud . Not fast drying ! And YES! It swells / expands .


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

EricBrancard said:


> Because it expands as it dries?


One day ..three coats then paint. The tape line bleeds through . Because your painting over three coats of wet mud.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

blacktop said:


> Cure time is what most overlook on those one day patch jobs.
> 
> 
> Wet over wet will never end well. Hot -Mud is a fast setting mud . Not fast drying ! And YES! It swells / expands .


That's why I stopped trying to get it all done in one day. I started noticing that even though it hardened, it was wet for hours and even into the next day. Now I'll just use AP and throw and air mover under it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Plus it's way more work to clean tools with hot mud on then.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

EricBrancard said:


> That's why I stopped trying to get it all done in one day. I started noticing that even though it hardened, it was wet for hours and even into the next day. .


And the paint bubbled over the wet mud?


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Plus it's way more work to clean tools with hot mud on then.


Not really ! The hawk is the worst part.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

blacktop said:


> And the paint bubbled over the wet mud?


I've never tried to paint the same day. It's just that the mud was wet for what seemed a longer time than even AP stays wet. So now I really just use the hot stuff for prefill or around tubs/showers. Plus it started to seem like it was taking longer for me to wait around to apply coats of hot mud than to just spend 10 min coating and hitting other jobs. I don't usually work more than 15-20 min from home anyways.


----------



## SouthonBeach (Oct 18, 2012)

I'll do 3 coats of hot mud on a patch job or a combination of coats / texture in one day. But never paint the same day.


----------

